# Belkin F5D9630-4 router problems



## crazmaster (Apr 24, 2008)

hi 

i've had this router for sometime now and its had its fair share of problems. i've tried finding firmware updates but had no luck yet and was hoping someone could help me figure out what i can do to improve the wireless connection with my laptop.the problems are 

- the signal changes from 54mbps to 1mbps and keeps flickering for about 30 seconds to a minute before it starts from 1mbps and goes up again

- sometimes it just gets stuck @ 11mbps and i have to wait a couple of minutes beofre it starts working again or have to restart it.

-particularly happens when i'm streaming videos or movies and i have to pause the video and HOPE it continues from there :upset:

- speed now keeps ranging from 18-24-36-54mbps especially over the last few days

-constantly goes off automatically and have to wait for the connection to restart so even downloads get disconnected and i start again :sigh:

some additional info

-there is no real obstacle between the router and my laptop, apart from 2 doors and this same thing happens even when they are open

- ive used this laptop at uni and other places and havent had this problem with any other wireless routers so i dont think its anything to do with my laptop or its wireless adapter

-have reset the router to factory settings b4 and it made no difference

would appreciate any ideas any1 has to fix my situation..thanks


----------



## crazmaster (Apr 24, 2008)

also
- i've tried being in the same room as the router and even when i've been next to it,the signal has been fluctuating..the connectivity is excellent but the speed varies...

-whenever i use skype on the laptop via a wireless connection, the connection goes to 1mbps after bout a minute and i lose the skype connection and have to restart..it always take bout a minute to go off...

hope all this info helps coz i've tried everything and would appreciate your help...

cheers


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


Change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------

